# Topics > Robotics > Exhibitions robots >  The Virtual Industrial Exhibition - DirectIndustry, Marseille, France

## Airicist

Website - directindustry.com

youtube.com/DirectIndustryVideos

vimeo.com/channels/directindustry

facebook.com/DirectIndustry

twitter.com/directindustry

linkedin.com/company/directindustry

virtual-expo.com

youtube.com/VirtualExpoVideos

facebook.com/VirtualExpo

linkedin.com/company/virtualexpo

Founder, Owner and CEO - Corenthin Thiercelin

----------

